# Age of egg donor



## manka123 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi,
Looking for your opinions. I have 1 unsuccessful DE IVF and 1 failed FET under my belt. We are just gearing up for another fresh go and have been offered a donor. She is a perfect match, same build, same eye and hair colour as me, and also same blood group (I am Rh neg), the only problem is that she is 30. I just can't shake the feeling that the chances of success with a 30 year old donor will be much lower than with a younger donor. Though our previous donor was 23 and it didn't work.
Thanks and good luck to all of you with your treatments.

Manka


----------



## nades (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi Manka,

Just thought id let you know about my friend maybe it will help you, she is 34 and had a egg share cycle last october now both her and the recipient are expecting babies, i know it must be a hard choice for you to make and i wish you every happiness in what you choose xx


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

Manka

Eggs dont start to deteriorate much in quality until over the age of 35, this is why clinics only use eggs from donors aged 35 and under hun.
You could find your donor has 3 children already (so you know her eggs are very good quality) whereas a 20 yr old donor with no children you have no idea of the quality of her eggs until you get them...  

If it were me i would be much happier using eggs from someone who has children for the reason that her eggs must be pretty good quality. (of course that is my opinion only)

Maybe find out if your donor already has children, as this may help you in your decision.  That is information you are aloowed to know.

I donated eggs in the month of my 35th birthday.  2 months later I am also pregnant  

good luck hun.

Ann Marie xxx


----------



## christina07 (Mar 30, 2007)

hi manka
              i donated when i was 31 me and my recipient both got pregnant, im also pregnant again this time, but like ann-marie says ive got 2 children already so know my eggs are good quality, so maybe it is something worth checking out if your donor already has children.
                                      good luck x


----------



## manka123 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello Ladies,
Thank you so much for your answers, it helped to see things clearer. My donor has 2 healthy children. I was a bit worried about her age as I already had problems at 30 (pof).
Thanks again.

Manka


----------



## kimmycoo36 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Hi Manka.... My sister is 30 and has 3 healthy kids and is donating her eggs to me..

Good Luck hun

   

xxx*


----------



## CluckCluck (Jun 5, 2007)

I donated at the grand old age of 38, and my sister is pregnant now. 30 is not *that* old - and proven fertility is important, as people have already said.
Good luck.


----------

